# Windows Photo Gallery question



## ab10 (Dec 21, 2009)

Is there a way to show the file names on photos when watching a slideshow of photos?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi ab10

Welcome to TSF :wave:

No, it is not possible to show the file names - they only show in non slideshow mode.


----------

